# Brake disc 183mm to 203 mm



## chipmonster (2 May 2012)

I am thinking of changing my front discs from 183 mm to 203 mm (front) and the rear disc from 160mm to 183mm.

My bike is a trek fuel ex8 last years model. 

Will it make a difference to the braking performance?


----------



## flying start (2 May 2012)

Should do a 203 rotor upfount is big stopping power what brakes you got? 
I've got 203 hope rotors on my full Suss f&b the back is over kill realy 203 & 185 is a good set up depending on the brakes your using! I just went for the bling lol! Lee!


----------



## Tim O'Reilly (2 May 2012)

I had a 203mm Hope floating rotor up front on M4 brakesand to be honest, for the type of riding I was doing, it was too much, but like you, I went for the bling thing at first, but then realised that the 183mm was better suited for me! Unless riding down Everest regularly, I would stick with 183mm front and rear.


----------



## flying start (2 May 2012)

Yer think 185 is any amount for trail centers but I'm in the lakes most weekends just done helvellyn last Saturday so I feel the need for 203 up front but the back is over kill I should really change to a 185 as the back wheel just locks up but the red bling wins me over!


----------



## spence (3 May 2012)

Went from 185 to 203 on the front (Hope Mono M4’s) on the Turner. The main difference was modulation, ie easier to control the braking force rather than overall “power” as that had never been a problem. Kept the rear at 165, never have a problem locking it up - remember when the wheels are locked ie skidding you’re not slowing down.

Remember also that the breaking force is split roughly, anything up to 70%-30% front to rear.


----------



## User482 (3 May 2012)

flying start said:


> Yer think 185 is any amount for trail centers but I'm in the lakes most weekends just done helvellyn last Saturday so I feel the need for 203 up front but the back is over kill I should really change to a 185 as the back wheel just locks up but the red bling wins me over!


 
[old git mode]I've ridden down Helvellyn with canti brakes [/old git mode]

203mm is overkill for anything in the UK, unless you're competing on the Fort William downhill course. Have you tried bleeding the brakes and changing the pads?


----------



## GilesM (3 May 2012)

User482 said:


> [old git mode]I've ridden down Helvellyn with canti brakes [/old git mode]
> 
> 203mm is overkill for anything in the UK, unless you're competing on the Fort William downhill course. Have you tried bleeding the brakes and changing the pads?


 
I'd agree, unless the rider is very big, above 18stone I would expect the extra stopping power could be useful, but for most people, and most UK routes, 185 is cool.

PS. I thought you always had old git mode on


----------



## 02GF74 (3 May 2012)

note that some Forks have max. recommended diameter of disc.


----------

